# ResultSet enthält nicht alle Daten



## chris. (23. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich versuche alle Daten einer bestimmten Spalte aus einer Datenbank auszulesen. Nur komischerweise liest er nur 20 Einträge aus. Danach gibt er mir eine Fehlermeldung. Obwohl die Datenbank weit mehr Daten enthält. Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Quellcode:


```
private boolean teamExist(Statement stmt, Team team){
		ResultSet rs;
		String[] sHilfe = new String[20];
		
		try {
			rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT Name FROM Teams");	
			int idx = 0;
			while (rs.next()){
				sHilfe[idx] = rs.getString("Name");
				System.out.println(sHilfe[idx]);
				idx = idx +1;
			}
......
.......
```

Nach zwanzig Schleifendurchläufen kommt eine Exception "ArrayIndexOutOfBounds". Dabei kann das definitiv nicht sein. Ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch.

Hier noch einmal der Aufbau der Datenbank "Teams":

Idx             Name
1               Deutschland
2               Frankreich
...u.s.w.

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen!

Bis dahin schon einmal vielen Dank und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Dez 2011)

```
String[] sHilfe = new String[20];
```
 (*[20]* !!! )

+ "Nach *zwanzig* Schleifendurchläufen kommt eine Exception "*Array*IndexOutOfBounds". Dabei kann das definitiv nicht sein. Ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch."

Merkst du selber etwas?


----------



## Andgalf (23. Dez 2011)

[EDIT]Da war eRaaaa schneller [/EDIT]


----------



## chris. (23. Dez 2011)

Ach ich bin so dämlich! 

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht! 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Frohes Fest!


----------



## Andgalf (23. Dez 2011)

[TIPP]Verwende eine Collection dann hast Du solche Probleme nicht. Ich verwende Arrays eigentlich nur noch, wenn i-ein legacy code das erfordert[/TIPP]


----------

